# Gnome o Gentoo, no me autodetectan dispositivos !!

## Diabliyo

Hola:

Utilizo Gentoo x86 2008.0 con kernel 2.6.26-gentoo-r1, hace dias le instale gnome del portage (emerge gnome), y todo bien !!... Solo que cuando inicio mi sistema gentoo con gnome, inserte mi memoria USB y no me detectaba nada automaticamente  :Sad: , tengo que hacer el monaje desde comandos.

Aqui dejo infom de mi sistema:

```
shell# cat /etc/fstab

/dev/hda2      /      ext3      noatime      0 1

/dev/hda1      none      swap      sw      0 0

/dev/hda3      /home      ext3      defaults   1 1

192.168.2.1:/tmp/impresiones/   /mnt/net_files   nfs   defaults   1 1

/dev/sda1      /mnt/usb   vfat      noauto,defaults 0 0

/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom   auto      noauto,ro   0 0

#/dev/fd0      /mnt/floppy   auto      noauto      0 0

shm         /dev/shm   tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0
```

```
//"libre", es el username que utilizo por defecto.

shell# cat /etc/group

root::0:root

bin::1:root,bin,daemon

daemon::2:root,bin,daemon

sys::3:root,bin,adm

adm::4:root,adm,daemon

tty::5:

disk::6:root,adm,haldaemon,libre

lp::7:lp

mem::8:

kmem::9:

wheel::10:root,libre

floppy::11:root,haldaemon,libre

mail::12:mail,libre

news::13:news,libre

uucp::14:uucp

man::15:man

console::17:libre

audio::18:libre

cdrom::19:haldaemon,libre

dialout::20:root,libre

tape::26:root,libre

video::27:root,libre

cdrw::80:haldaemon,libre

usb::85:haldaemon,libre

users::100:games

nofiles:x:200:

smmsp:x:209:smmsp

portage::250:portage

utmp:x:406:

nogroup::65533:

nobody::65534:

sshd:x:22:

messagebus:x:407:libre

ssmtp:x:408:

haldaemon:x:409:haldaemon,libre

plugdev:x:410:haldaemon,libre

lpadmin:x:106:

gdm:x:411:libre

games:x:35:libre

ftp:x:21:libre

proftpd:x:412:

rpc:x:111:libre

ldap:x:439:libre

netdev:x:440:libre

avahi:x:441:libre

mysql:x:60:libre

libre:x:1000:

gkrellmd:x:1001:libre
```

Al conectar mi usb realize: dmesg|tial

```
shell# dmesg |tail

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 43 00 00 00

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] 7864320 512-byte hardware sectors (4027 MB)

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 43 00 00 00

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Assuming drive cache: write through

 sda: sda1

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI removable disk

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

```

Y no solo las memorias USB, sino tampoco se puede automontar los CDs y ademas cuando inserto un CD el foquito del lector de discos siempre esta encendido :S... Que puedo hacer ??

bye bye

----------

## achaw

MMM...debe haber algun tipo de problema con hal, o ivman...desconozco que usa gnome...creo que gnome-volume-manager. Chequeaste dmesg o /var/log/messages?

Saludos

----------

## esteban_conde

Es posible que tengas que instalar autofs.

Una vez instalado tendras que mirar en sus archivos de configuración, no lo tengo instalado y no me vendra mal un recordatorio, si me sale bien postearé, claro que no prometo nada, ultimamente ando un poquito denso.

EDITO:

Ya lo he instalado y he echado un vistazo a man autofs, man auto.master y man automount, todavia no me lanzo a configurar nada pero veo un poco de luz con lo que he leido.

Los archivos de configuracion estan en /etc/autofs/

----------

## CiScOh4x0r

Diabliyo prueba, comentando la linea de tu fstab 

```
#/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom   auto      noauto,ro   0 0
```

 y pon la USE= automount, y mira si hay que recompilar algo, y cuenta que paso, tuve un problema similar, tenia que montar los cd's o dvd's desde consola, ya qué si lo intentaba abrir desde "computer" me marcaba un error diciendo "Unable to mount location", al hacer eso, me funciono.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

 *CiScOh4x0r wrote:*   

> Diabliyo prueba, comentando la linea de tu fstab 
> 
> ```
> #/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom   auto      noauto,ro   0 0
> ```
> ...

 

Esa es una, pero en me parece que hay una manera de que Gnome lo haga sin eso, verifica si instalaste gnome-base/gnome-mount, me parece que ese es el backend, enlace (no sé como llamarle) que permite montar y desmontar unidades

----------

## esteban_conde

http://gcubo.org/documentacion/recetas/autofs

Si has optado por instalar autofs en la direccion de arriba tienes un ejemplo sencillo de como montar un CD, lo que cambia es que en ese ejemplo se tiene /etc/auto.master y /etc/auto.misc y en gentoo lo tenemos en /etc/autofs/auto.master y /etc/autofs/auto.misc.

autofs sirve para mucho mas que eso por ejemplo montar sitios de red, directorios /home/usrers etc.

¡ah! no olvidar rc-update add /etc/init.d/autofs default

----------

## johpunk

 *CiScOh4x0r wrote:*   

> USE= automount

 

con esa USE e instalando gnome-volume-manager me abre todo de forma automatica aunque a veces pasa algo raro con el pendrive que me abre 2 veces al mismo tiempo el pendrive

----------

## artic

En gnome no se , pero en kde con tener kdebase instalado y las USES "hal" y "dbus" activadas funciona de lo lindo (detecta todo y sin tocar en /etc/fstab) , si tu sistema usa "acpi" tambien te la recomiendo.

Salu2

----------

## edgar_uriel84

 *artic wrote:*   

> En gnome no se , pero en kde con tener kdebase instalado y las USES "hal" y "dbus" activadas funciona de lo lindo (detecta todo y sin tocar en /etc/fstab) , si tu sistema usa "acpi" tambien te la recomiendo.
> 
> Salu2

 

Cierto acabo de actualizar HAL y mira lo que dice:

 *Quote:*   

> LOG: postinst
> 
> The HAL daemon needs to be running for certain applications to
> 
> work. Suggested is to add the init script to your start-up
> ...

 

----------

## pelelademadera

rc-update add hald default

rc-update add dbus default

pone las flags hal y dbus y hace un

emerge -av --newuse --update --deep world

tendria que reconocer los dispositivos.

en kde4 no los monta automaticamente en mi caso, aparece una notificacion en la barra de tareas y haciendo click lo monta.

para que sirve acpi???

----------

## artic

 *edgar_uriel84 wrote:*   

>  *artic wrote:*   En gnome no se , pero en kde con tener kdebase instalado y las USES "hal" y "dbus" activadas funciona de lo lindo (detecta todo y sin tocar en /etc/fstab) , si tu sistema usa "acpi" tambien te la recomiendo.
> 
> Salu2 
> 
> Cierto acabo de actualizar HAL y mira lo que dice:
> ...

 

Si es que la solucion te la da la salida , pero no las leemos con lectura comprensiva   :Shocked: 

El rc-update esta muy bien para que inicie el servicio siemrpe , pero lo puedes iniciar al momento con :

```
/etc/init.d/hald start
```

Si usas Kde usa Kuser por ejemplo puedes añadirte al grupo "plugdev" ,y de paso mira los grupos que te pueden interesar para tu usuario y no estas   :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> para que sirve acpi???

 

ACPI es el acrónimo inglés de "Advanced Configuration and Power Interface" (Interfaz Avanzada de Configuración y Energía). Es un estándar resultado de la actualización de APM a nivel de hardware, que controla el funcionamiento del BIOS y proporciona mecanismos avanzados para la gestión y ahorro de la energía.

Va más allá de las posibilidades de APM. Así, por ejemplo, convierte la pulsación del botón de apagado en un simple evento, de tal forma que el sistema operativo puede detectarlo y le permite efectuar un apagado ordenado de la máquina, sin riesgo para el hardware de ésta como ocurría anteriormente.

También se encarga de asignar IRQ a los dispositivos.

Hay que usar más la wikipedia   :Cool: 

En mi caso necesito ACPI para monitorizar el nivel de la bateria del laptop , si quieres saber que mas controla entra en la config de tu kernel y fijate la de módulos que estan bajo ACPI.

----------

## pelelademadera

o sea, lei en wiki, pero en una pc desktop, no tiene mucho sentido no?

----------

## Diabliyo

Hald y dbus estan ejecutandose al inicial el sistema por defecto, asi que estan las descarto  :Very Happy: ... Tambien respecto a los grupos hald, plugdev y dbus, mi user tambien es parte de dichos grupos.

Si comento la linea del /dev/cdrom en el fstab como me lo a recomendado edgar_uriel84, lo unico que sucede es que el sistema linux carga automaticamente el dispositivo CDROM o USB en el directorio: /media/. Lo cual no quiero, ya que quiero que se cargen en:

Los CD-Rom/DVD-Rom en /mnt/cdrom/

Los USBs en /mnt/usb/

De momento tengo comentadas las lineas en fstab, pero como les he mencionado, los dispositivos se cargan en /media/...

Estare testeando con el autofs y los de la USE automount para ver si puedo  :Very Happy:  !!... Les mantendre informados !!

bye bye

----------

